# Water filter for Sage Barista Express Bean-to-Cup Coffee Machine



## etaf (Jun 2, 2017)

I have just purchased another Sage Barista Express Bean-to-Cup Coffee Machine, as it has a fault 








Sage Barista Express Bean-to-Cup Coffee Machine, Leaking


I have just yesterday purchased another Sage Barista Express Bean-to-Cup Coffee Machine. We live in a very hard water area , Chichester , West Sussex , and I have been using tap water , It uses the SAGE Claro Swiss Water Filter, which is supposed to remove some of the limescale elements BUT I...




www.coffeeforums.co.uk





But i have long thought about using a water filter or bottled water - I dont like the idea of more single use plastic bottles of water 
SO i am now looking into one of the filter jugs 
Brita or ZeroWater 

anyone have any suggestions and how did you find the filtered water ?

thanks 
Wayne/ETAF


----------



## ImthatGuy (Dec 4, 2015)

I use a Brita with my Barista Pro. All I can say is that 18 months on I've had no issues. I descale when the machine tells me to. Other than, no special processes


----------



## etaf (Jun 2, 2017)

Thanks so much for that 
My machine, does not tell me when to descale, only when to clean 
BUT i do de-scale roughly every 2months - with Puly Cleaner Descaler Powder
and clean about every 2weeks
any particular version of Brita, how often do you have to change filters , do you use the hot water dispenser, or mainly with milk?
I use pretty much all the water tank in a day


----------



## etaf (Jun 2, 2017)

I'm planning to go out this afternoon and get a brita
thanks


----------

